# Looking in Ft Worth, Tx area



## Phyllis Bomberger (May 2, 2008)

Certified coder experienced in Pediatric Urology and General Surgery. Looking in Ft Worth, Texas Area

PB


----------



## dianam (Jun 17, 2008)

*CPC-Coder (Fort Worth, TX)*

CPC-Coder for local company (Fort Worth, TX)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: kellyh@cornerstonestaff.com
Date: 2008-06-13, 4:50PM CDT


Licensure & Certification Requirements 
The candidates must be certified through a nationally recognized organization. 
The certification must require they maintain annual CEU's. 
Experience Requirements 
At least one year coding experience required 
Anesthesia and / or surgery coding experience preferred 
Current CPC certification preferred 

Knowledge and Special Skills 
In-depth knowledge of CPT coding system 
In-depth knowledge of ICD-9-CM coding system 
Knowledge of health information documentation 
In-depth knowledge of medical terminology 
Basic use of computer, telephone, internet, copier, fax, and scanner 

Coding Batch Management 
Log batches in as received and out as returned in the Charge Journal 
Manage batches on a first-in, first-out basis 
Refer missing information back to Account Processors with request 

Coding the Patient Record 
Review the anesthesia record to identify ALL procedures and diagnoses 
Code procedures and diagnosis using only current year coding manuals 
Code all procedures with appropriate CPT codes. 
Code all diagnoses with appropriate ICD-9-CM codes 
Document all codes in the appropriate space on the anesthesia record 

Research and Resolve Questionable Coding Scenarios 
Recognize inadequate or incorrect documentation 
Use available resources to resolve documentation (MediTech, RP, etc.) 
Document source of additional information on the anesthesia record 


If you are interested in this position please contact kellyh@cornerstonestaff.com 




Location: Fort Worth, TX 
Compensation: $13-14/hr 
OK for recruiters to contact this job poster. 
Phone calls about this job are ok. 
Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.


----------

